# Does she love me? :o



## MoonLove

Hello everyone, I'm Tom and 20 years old. I joined this forum to meet new people and seek advices to my problem and what I should do from everyone who would like to give some. :smile2:

To start off, there is this girl from my classroom in uni, she sits next to me in almost all subjects and she is shy and quite sweet to me there and since like january I have her instagram and facebook, we don't talk much there, she doesn't really text me to much and will only, when I text her first, anyways, I have gotten quite a liking for her, I would say I am in the verge of love for her.

I don't know how I could bring this up to her (the fact that I really like her) and in what would our situation change, lately I have been more touchy to her as in I play softly with her hair when shes next to me or I "pat" her had, she lets me do both of those and doesnt say anything or smiles to me. I don't know if this is any sign.

As well, sometimes I glance over her phone and notice she is texting someone, some guy that I think she met online and not even from our country, I have also seen some instragram story posts of her like "I guess Im not what you want" or some sad song stuff.
Her facebook status is single and actually ive asked her if she was single in the past and she told me yes, but again theres that dude she uses to text.

I don't know what to do and what should I tell her and how, if I should even tell her about how I feel. :frown2:

Advices and constructive feedback would be very much appreciated. 
Thanks in advance. :smile2: 
(I might not be able to reply to this post or my last post soon enough because it tells me I dont have rights to do so? I only recently joined this site so maybe thats why? Anyways I will still be reading the comments and replying when I'm able to post replies. Thanks.)


----------



## Mr.Married

Dude ..........TELL HER !!!!!!

Cat and mouse isn't going to work. Take note of that fact that is the shy type and likely needs you to be the "progressor".

Relationships take risk ..... if you sit around waiting for the other to take all the risk then your not a good relationship partner to begin with.

If you like her ....... pursue her. 

Don't come around crying when some other guy swoops in and your left behind because you were too scared to do something.


----------



## Cynthia

Good grief! You are being too passive. You are waiting for a shy woman to make the move on you. That is not going to happen.

Who cares if she's interested in another man! She clearly is comfortable with you. If you want to get to know her better, ask her to do something with you. Ask her to: study with you, go to the park, take a walk, get coffee, have dinner, watch the stars, anything. Just ask her and take it from there. Make an effort to get to know her and stop trying to figure out where you fit in her life. You won't fit in her life at all if you don't do something.


----------



## sa58

CynthiaDe said:


> Good grief! You are being too passive. You are waiting for a shy woman to make the move on you. That is not going to happen.
> 
> Who cares if she's interested in another man! She clearly is comfortable with you. If you want to get to know her better, ask her to do something with you. Ask her to: study with you, go to the park, take a walk, get coffee, have dinner, watch the stars, anything. Just ask her and take it from there. Make an effort to get to know her and stop trying to figure out where you fit in her life. You won't fit in her life at all if you don't do something.


Yes, 100 % correct, do this now !! yep, yes sir 

What is the worst that can happen ?
You find out she doesn't like you.
You spend the rest of your life wondering
if she did.

He isn't even in the country. YOU ARE !!
He is just some guy online, you are there
in person.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Ask her for coffee or something, especially if there is a something you have expressed common interest in. SLOW YOUR ROLL on the love business. You don't even really know her yet.


----------



## Talk2Me

You're worried about what's going to change if you tell her? Right now you don't really have ANYTHING. You're going to wait around what "might" change if you tell her. Hell, if she likes you as well then EVERYTHING will change for the better. It's not always easy to tell someone how you feel but just ask her to go out with you. It's not that hard. Do it thru Facebook messenger or wherever. Just say, "hey, let's go grab lunch today." Don't really ask just be confident and ask but in a matter of fact manner. Don't be insecure about it just do it.


----------



## Talk2Me

NobodySpecial said:


> Ask her for coffee or something, especially if there is a something you have expressed common interest in. SLOW YOUR ROLL on the love business. You don't even really know her yet.


I agree 10000000000% on this. HAHA S L O W D O W N!!!!!! 

YOU DON'T LOVE HER. 

DON'T TELL HER YOU LOVE HER

You really need to date someone and be with them before you can determine if you love her. If you tell her you love her now she's GONE.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Talk2Me said:


> I agree 10000000000% on this. HAHA S L O W D O W N!!!!!!
> 
> YOU DON'T LOVE HER.
> 
> DON'T TELL HER YOU LOVE HER
> 
> You really need to date someone and be with them before you can determine if you love her. If you tell her you love her now she's GONE.


I am NOT trying to be mean. You are young, so I hope I am being helpful. Not only is she gone, you would be being creepy. I know dudes hate that word. But it is what it is.


----------



## Yeswecan

MoonLove said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Tom and 20 years old. I joined this forum to meet new people and seek advices to my problem and what I should do from everyone who would like to give some. :smile2:
> 
> To start off, there is this girl from my classroom in uni, she sits next to me in almost all subjects and she is shy and quite sweet to me there and since like january I have her instagram and facebook, we don't talk much there, she doesn't really text me to much and will only, when I text her first, anyways, I have gotten quite a liking for her, I would say I am in the verge of love for her.
> 
> I don't know how I could bring this up to her (the fact that I really like her) and in what would our situation change, lately I have been more touchy to her as in I play softly with her hair when shes next to me or I "pat" her had, she lets me do both of those and doesnt say anything or smiles to me. I don't know if this is any sign.
> 
> As well, sometimes I glance over her phone and notice she is texting someone, some guy that I think she met online and not even from our country, I have also seen some instragram story posts of her like "I guess Im not what you want" or some sad song stuff.
> Her facebook status is single and actually ive asked her if she was single in the past and she told me yes, but again theres that dude she uses to text.
> 
> I don't know what to do and what should I tell her and how, if I should even tell her about how I feel. :frown2:
> 
> Advices and constructive feedback would be very much appreciated.
> Thanks in advance. :smile2:
> (I might not be able to reply to this post or my last post soon enough because it tells me I dont have rights to do so? I only recently joined this site so maybe thats why? Anyways I will still be reading the comments and replying when I'm able to post replies. Thanks.)



Simply ask her out for a night at the movies or something. Worst she can say is no. However, the allowing of hair and and touch would lead me to believe she would be receptive to a formal date.


----------



## MoonLove

Thank you all for your thoughts and advice, Also I do know her for around 7 months and some of her dislikes and likes as music and stuff like that and that she is vegetarian, is not just me falling in love at first sight, I'm worry of my friendship with her will become weird in case she denies me but you people are right.

I'm thinking in trying ask her out to lunch or a date soon by message when our easter break comes  I know it is not love yet, but I really like her so hopefully it will be


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

MoonLove said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and advice, Also I do know her for around 7 months and some of her dislikes and likes as music and stuff like that and that she is vegetarian, is not just me falling in love at first sight, I'm worry of my friendship with her will become weird in case she denies me but you people are right.
> 
> I'm thinking in trying ask her out to lunch or a date soon by message when our easter break comes  I know it is not love yet, but I really like her so hopefully it will be


By message? 

You see her regularly and you're going to ask her out by message? 

No. Face to face, straight up, tall, confident and proud. 

Easter break could be nice, but why wait? A nice, no stress, low threat date like coffee or an early supper could be had any time, including school days. Press on without hesitation. If things go well, then you already have a date or two under your belt by Easter break and you could really enjoy each other's company during your time off.


----------



## Andy1001

MoonLove said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and advice, Also I do know her for around 7 months and some of her dislikes and likes as music and stuff like that and that she is vegetarian, is not just me falling in love at first sight, I'm worry of my friendship with her will become weird in case she denies me but you people are right.
> 
> I'm thinking in trying ask her out to lunch or a date soon by message when our easter break comes <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a> I know it is not love yet, but I really like her so hopefully it will be <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a>


Tom if you were beside me I would give you a kick in the ass. This girl is letting you play with her hair and you still don’t get the message. 
You know what she is into,what movies and music she likes. Find out what movies or bands that are playing in your area and ask her does she fancy coming. 
Before another guy does!


----------



## Yeswecan

MoonLove said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and advice, Also I do know her for around 7 months and some of her dislikes and likes as music and stuff like that and that she is vegetarian, is not just me falling in love at first sight, I'm worry of my friendship with her will become weird in case she denies me but you people are right.
> 
> I'm thinking in trying ask her out to lunch or a date soon by message when our easter break comes  I know it is not love yet, but I really like her so hopefully it will be


Ok, no burger joints for a date. :laugh:

and....no message to ask for a date. Do it face to face. For me a message is less confident than asking in person.


----------



## arbitrator

NobodySpecial said:


> Ask her for coffee or something, especially if there is a something you have expressed common interest in. SLOW YOUR ROLL on the love business. You don't even really know her yet.


*It's infatuation, @MoonLove ~ not love! Not yet, anyway!

Go for the coffee meeting route! And do the asking!

All too often, someone with whom we're infatuated and connected to, usually turns out to be somewhat different from whom we really thought they were!

Good luck, and have fun!

*


----------



## Talk2Me

Sometimes you gotta just Man-Up and this is one of those times. You're putting it off until Easter Break? Why would you do that? The longer you wait, if she is interest she is going to lose interest because you won't take the initiative. Trust me on this. Women love a man with confidence and not insecurity. If she says no and she likes you as a friend she will be nice to you and let you down easy. She will prob. say she's flattered etc. If you say nothing then another guy who has way more confidence is going to come along and take her.

I was insecure when I was younger and this happened to me more than once. I also had girls into me that I waited to long to make a move and then got friend-zoned. Now that I'm older I go after what I want. If I get turned down then I move on to the next.


----------



## MattMatt

Do it now, mate.


----------



## Betrayedone

This is too weird......haven't seen a case of puppy love here in, well............FOREVER! You have a lot to learn, my friend........Take copious notes from this site. You need to develop some GAME


----------

